# over 40 & first IVF, in 2ww & going crazy!



## orli (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I'm new on the forum, & new to IVF too. I am 42, no children and this is our first attempt at IVF. Out of 8 eggs 6 fertilised, and I had 2 8 cells & 1 7 cell embryos transferred on day 3. I haveone more week to go before I test and I am going nuts with anxiety, I am finding it so hard to remain possible. It seems almost impossible to get a BFP the first time, particularly in my age group... Is anyone out there in a similar situation?


----------



## Susan31 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi,
I'm not quite in the same situation except this is my first IVF treatment.  6 fertilised eggs is really good, i keep thinking it wont happen first time but the average is 3 go's so someone's got to do it first time as others take longer.  So why shouldn't it be you!
I had eggs harvested on Friday and hopefully ET on Wed but still feel like i'm sat waiting.  Waiting for a call every morning from the embriologist and hoping they make it to wed.
Good luck hope you get your BFP  
Try to keep positive, it could be you XXXXXX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck! It is the longest wait ever - I know a girl it happened first time   I'm sending you lots of   Ive still to wait 2 weeks before the big test. The bit I find hard is I analyse everything I feel going on inside and half the time i think I'm making it up ha ha. Good luck when the time comes


----------



## orli (Oct 5, 2010)

Susan- thank you for your encouragement and positive vibes, I keep reading your message and try to hold on to it! Let us know how you get on with ET, all this waiting for the next step is nerve wracking isn't it?
All the best of luck xxx

Revols- yes the dreaded 2ww is torture! When do you test? Wishing you lots of luck and a BFP too! xxx

Mandy- good luck on the start of your journey, I know what you mean, once you have decided to do it, you just want to get on with it don't you? Try and use the time to prepare yourself physically and mentally xxx


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there my dates 12th Dec, seems like ages! Just glad we had the transfer on Fri before all this snow it would have been extra stress trying to get to the hospital. I also work in a school and its been closed this week due to the weather so Ive had more time to relax ( not that i think I ever do) lol
Hope all is going well with you, not many sleeps no - whats your date?


----------



## orli (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Revols, yes the 12th of December must feel like ages away, I wish I could say it will go quickly but from my experience so far it doesn't! 
I'm supposed to test this Sunday, but I don't think I'll even have the courage to do it... My boobs have suddenly stopped hurting and I have read on other forums from people who experienced this have had a BFN, so I'm preparing myself for the worst 
Take care and keep warm! xxxxx


----------



## orli (Oct 5, 2010)

P.S: I meant to say I am also off work and trying to relax, but finding it near impossible... Maybe try and snuggle in in from of a good DVD if you like movies? I find this helps me to be distracted a little.
And as for lack of sleep, you are right, it's diabolical and I'm regularly awake at 4 am worrying about it all! Despite drinking gallons of chamomile tea, Aaarrgh!


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Remember we can read too much! and it can send you mad   Just try to keep a positive head  Easier said than done I know I talk myself in and out of it about 50 times a day. Its amazing how you find yourself analyzing everything you feel in your body. Good luck for Sunday x


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

OK just re- read my post and can see I'm repeating myself sorry! Time for hot chocolate and bed. lol


----------

